# Soliton Jr Liquid Cooling PSI limit?



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

mharvey said:


> This is for the Evnetics guys...In the Sol Jr manual it specifies 20 psi or less for the cooler pump. Is 20 psi a hard limit? I have a small d5 pump with a 50 psi rating. Too much even though Im pumping through a tranny cooler etc? Any practical experience with a high PSI rating? What are the risks? TIA


A "d5" pump? That sounds like the Laing D5, which is exactly the pump we recommend. The 50 psi maximum system pressure reached by that pump is a theoretical number that it can withstand, not what it delivers in normal operation. Even if you were to completely restrict the output of the pump it won't hit 50 psi at 12V (max pressure would be ~5.8 psi). In a typical installation the maximum system pressure will be 3-4 psi while delivering the ideal flow rate of 4 gpm.

The 20 psi limit is, indeed, a maximum, because aluminum castings are slightly porous, so too high a pressure in the cooling loop will result in "weeping". That, as you might imagine, would be a very bad thing.


----------



## mharvey (Oct 30, 2009)

Tesseract said:


> A "d5" pump? That sounds like the Laing D5, which is exactly the pump we recommend. The 50 psi maximum system pressure reached by that pump is a theoretical number that it can withstand, not what it delivers in normal operation. Even if you were to completely restrict the output of the pump it won't hit 50 psi at 12V (max pressure would be ~5.8 psi). In a typical installation the maximum system pressure will be 3-4 psi while delivering the ideal flow rate of 4 gpm.
> 
> The 20 psi limit is, indeed, a maximum, because aluminum castings are slightly porous, so too high a pressure in the cooling loop will result in "weeping". That, as you might imagine, would be a very bad thing.


Awesome thanks. As you can imagine the installation instructions are a tad terse. 50 psi was the only number I could find. Since I'm reusing the overflow tank from the original radiator, I was concerned abouty the clip-down lid popping. At @5 psi, it will be more than adequate.


----------



## Sparrow159 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a Soliton Jr as well. What adaptors did you use to connect the controller to some 1/2 inch tubing. I bought the cooling kit from EV Source and the adaptors they sent don't fit - they're probably intended for the Soliton1 and not the Jr.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Sparrow159 said:


> I have a Soliton Jr as well. What adaptors did you use to connect the controller to some 1/2 inch tubing. I bought the cooling kit from EV Source and the adaptors they sent don't fit - they're probably intended for the Soliton1 and not the Jr.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


The size of the ports is printed on the controller... 1/8-27 NPT.


----------



## Sparrow159 (Mar 30, 2010)

I think you missed my main question. What are folks using as far actual adaptors; the adaptors EV Source sent won't work, not because they don't screw into the controller but because they can't sit next to each because they are too wide. I'm curious what brass fittings folks are using that are skinny enough to work.

Thanks,


----------



## mharvey (Oct 30, 2009)

Sparrow159 said:


> I think you missed my main question. What are folks using as far actual adaptors; the adaptors EV Source sent won't work, not because they don't screw into the controller but because they can't sit next to each because they are too wide. I'm curious what brass fittings folks are using that are skinny enough to work.
> 
> Thanks,


I used *Brass Barbed Elbow 45 Deg Elbow for 3/8" Hose ID X 1/8" NPTF Male Pipe*. Got em at McMaster-Carr. But I used 3/8" hose all around. Depends on your hose but the 1/8" Male NPTF is the key. The 45 angle made em easier to hook up. 

http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/118/286/=ildgu1


----------



## Sparrow159 (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the reference. 
Is there anyone else out there that would like to chime in. I'm open to all the ideas and references I can get.

From what I can tell, there's no way to go directly to a 1/2 inch barb, I'll have to use a 1/8 NPT X 3/8 barb to go from the controller to a foot (or so) of 3/8 ID tube. I can then use a 3/8 X 1/2 coupler/splicer to flow into a 1/2 tube so I can still use the kit I bought from EV Source. Sounds like a plan. 

Thanks again


----------

